# Best bow for finger shooters?



## love fingers

I like the hoyt Katera XL, i wouldnt go any shorter and it is a pretty light bow.


----------



## Plunker1

I can't find the Katera on the Hoyt web site......What is the ATA and weight?


----------



## fuelracerpat

The Katera has been discontinued for a year or two...it was a 36" ATA on the XL model and about 4.5 lbs. mass weight. Anything along those lines would do fine for hunting... 
Draw length considerations may allow you something shorter if you have less than a 28' draw. If 30" or more I, personally, would look for something longer ATA, something 40-42".
I personally don't like anything too terribly light mass weight-wise, the weight will make you somewhat steadier at the shot, unless you might have shoulder probs like some of us older far..., I mean archers, on here complain of.


----------



## hunting1

I like Mathews myself and the Conquest Triumph is the new bow I want. 39" A2A with a 7" BH. If you have a long 30" or more draw you may want to stay longer A2A and BH.


----------



## Plunker1

*Tell about cams for finger shooting*

OK guys.....With ya'lls advice about ata and draw length,I'm looking at the Mathews Conquest Prestige...35" at 3.9 lbs or the Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus...35" at 3.8 lbs.
Tell me about cams for finger shooters....Which,if either bow would be my best choice?

My draw length when I shot a compound with fingers was 29"...That was when we all locked our bow arm in place....What should I do now that we are told it is best not to lock your bow arm?


----------



## Harperman

Dont rule out the PSE Vendetta XL....I've shot both of Your other choices, and even though I am big fan of Hoyt bows, and Mathews bows also, the Vendetta XL would make a superb shorter, lighter Finger bow....The cams are a Hybrid design, have a decent valley, draw really smooth, and make excellent arrow speed, the bow is very quiet, and sweet shooting...A buddy of mine owns one, Ive shot it a bit, and highly recomend it for a hunting bow for a Finger shooter .....Jim


----------



## b0w_bender

I'm a big fan of the Martin, ShadowCat!

I will say the Conquest is a good choice though.
Vandetta is a bit on the short side for someone shooting 29" draw, probably not a great choice for a long draw. PSE makes great bows but sincethey really have totally abandoned the finger shooters by not offering anything with an ATA in the 40's I would lean toward the other 3 manufacturers. (Martin, Hoyt, Mathews).


----------



## hunting1

> I'm a big fan of the Martin, ShadowCat!


What cam are you shooting?


----------



## Plunker1

I was at an archery shop yesterday and he had 2 new Mathews Drenalins...wanting to give me a deal because everyone wanted a shorter bow.
Offered me either for $649..he said his cost..what do ya'll think for a 29" finger shooter...again I don't know which cam is best for finger shooters.
The Drenalin is 37" ata & 7" BH....again I don't know which cam is best for finger shooters.


----------



## hunting1

The minmax is the cam I like. It is not an option for you with that bow, but get the 65% let off. I have tried to shoot higher let off and do not have consistancy.


----------



## Fingerdog56

Can 'O' Worms anyone???
Here goes... Shouldn't the question more properly be, "What's the longest A2A I can get and still get acceptable arrow speed?" The "shortest lightest" is what turns many finger shooters to the Dark Side...:darkbeer:


----------



## fuelracerpat

OK...define "acceptable"
one mans trash is another mans treasure. I much prefer accuracy over speed. There are alot of bows out there faster than my Barney's. There ain't a single one of 'em any more accurate! And speed...if you can't shoot it well... you just miss faster!


----------



## zestycj7

x2 on the Shadowcat. 41.25 ATA, awsome cams. If you can find one to shoot give it a try.
Don.


----------



## BarebowMN

shoot whatever makes YOU happy....thats the best bow!


----------



## Schpankme

Plunker1 said:


> OK guys....What is the shortest lightest bow I can get by with to bow hunt with fingers..
> I've shot bows for 50 years.Recurves...compounds with fingers...and tryed a release and don't like it at all.


Depends on your Draw Length; finger shooters need the longer ATA bows to protect against finger pinch; so the longer your draw the longer your ATA. 

example: 43" ATA for 29" draw

Bow Suggestions: Oneida http://www.cponeidaeagle.com/products.htm


----------



## Fingerdog56

I can't define acceptable speed for Plunker1, only he can, based on his 'normal' hunting situations. And in case you misunderstood me, I have 10 compounds hanging in the garage, and not 1 of them is under 44" ATA. The last year I hunted with a compound, I shot a PV Legacy (48" ATA) @ 80# with Prowheels....no speed demon by any stretch of the imagination, but for that 1 shot @ 6:30 AM with no warm-up, at a (most-likely) known yardage, I wouldn't trade it for a 350 FPS "shortest lightest" bow on a bet. :darkbeer:


----------



## fuelracerpat

Fingerdog56 said:


> I can't define acceptable speed for Plunker1, only he can, based on his 'normal' hunting situations. And in case you misunderstood me, I have 10 compounds hanging in the garage, and not 1 of them is under 44" ATA. The last year I hunted with a compound, I shot a PV Legacy (48" ATA) @ 80# with Prowheels....no speed demon by any stretch of the imagination, but for that 1 shot @ 6:30 AM with no warm-up, at a (most-likely) known yardage, I wouldn't trade it for a 350 FPS "shortest lightest" bow on a bet. :darkbeer:


I agree completely... just wish I could still draw 80#! All the old and new bows I have(with one exception) are 44plus inches long. I have one old Pearson I bought a couple years ago for the riser, it is 39-40
inches long. Oops, two exceptions...I have a Pro-Vantage FPS that is 43" long.


----------



## Plunker1

Everyone seems to be bragging about how "long" their bow is.I'm a hunting guide in Kansas.For my personal hunting I'm always in a treestand or Ground blind.The shorter the bow the easier to manuver around and especially in ground blinds.I feel like I'm getting my butt chewed for wanting to shoot a bow with less than 40" ata.I'm strictly a hunter,never shoot for recreation or tournaments...been there done that....
I'm guess I now wish all 17 responders had just said I shoot this and really like it.I could see which bow got the most votes.


----------



## hunter 57

Time for my 2 cents .......... Shorter ata on a bow increases string angle, longer ata decreases string angle. These factors affect the " string pinch" effect on your fingers. ( note i said fingers not finger ) It is the general thought that the best string angle for finger shooting is achieved by shooting a bow with a longer ata ( usually 44+ inches ) . For hunting purposes you may decrease that length to 40 ata, giving up a little accuracy for some increase arrow speed and handling. If you have a draw length on the shorter side of 28 inches you may decrease that ata to less than 40 inches ( A little but not too much ) Shooting with one finger instead of two or three fingers will also allow you too decrease "finger pinch" and shoot with more letoff. The higher you go on let-off the less pressure you have on your finger(s). That pressure at full draw helps with a clean release and also helps prevent you from torquing or twisting the string at full draw. So try to keep your letoff closer to that 65 percent than 80 percent. So in a nut shell. For the average Joe finger hunting bow- Around a 40 inch ata- Keep the brace height at 7 inches or more- Don't go too high on let-off so the string can pull itself away from your fingers. There are many good bows out there that will meet your needs. I shoot a 29 inch draw Martin shadowcat at 60lbs with two fingers and carbon arrows.... Love it !!! Note.... A set up similar to the one described above should allow you to have reasonable accuraccy and handling with enough speed too use only one pin for everything 20 yds and under.......... IMHO


----------



## HighCountry46

What's working for me is an Athens Exceed. 37"ata,28" draw,2 finger realease.It's a perfect blend of speed and accuracy for me,but what really sold me was the draw-smooth and seamless.


----------



## Fingerdog56

Hunter57, very well put; Fuelracerpat; I can't shoot 80# anymore either; Plunker1; No one's chewing anyones butt. If I came across that way, I apologize. I was trying to comment on what I thought was your "Quest for speed". Your need for a short bow isn't dictated by a speed requirement, but by the confined spaces that you hunt in/from. (including that requirement in the original post might have eliminated the need for this one) The "bragging" about long bows was to illustrate to FRP that I agreed with his philosophy on forgiveness/consistency versus speed, and that it's a fact (apparently not well known) that you'll get away with a whole lot more garbage in your release/form with a long ATA, high brace height bow than you will a short ATA, low brace height one. I could go on and on about rangefinders being the great speed equalizer, or having to make that 1 shot count after sitting motionless for hours, but I imagine you already plugged those factors into the equation. So good luck, buy the bow that gets the most votes and I'm sure you'll "get by" with it just fine...


----------



## Harperman

Keeping in mind that a Parallel limb bow will achieve the same string angles as a longer bow, at a shorter A-T-A length...And some bows have shorter A-T-A lengths, but due to having larger eccentrics, will still have decent string angles for their A-T-A lengths...At my draw length of approx. 28", I wouldnt feel handicapped hunting with a 34"-37" Parallel limbed bow and shooting Fingers with it...I do drop one finger off the string, though...Personal picks would be a Katera XL or Vectrix XL or Maxxis 35 from Hoyt..And/Or a Drenalin LD or Apex 7 from Mathews, or a PSE Vendetta XL...The Vendetta XL would be the most likely choice, due to it's longer valley, and light weight...I'm shooting a Hoyt Vantage X7 right now, and at Approx. 41", and a little over 7" brace height, it is a wonderful all-round type bow for Me...Long enough, fast enough, smooth enough, and I'm pulling the Cam 1/2 Plus cams through my clicker...I would shoot 3-D and Bowhunt with this bow without any doubts in my choice of bow....Jim


----------



## Athens_Tabman

I love shooting the Athens Exceed. It is 37" ATA with 7" brace height. Very forgiving bow for fingers. I shoot it for 3D and for hunting. The price isn't bad either.


----------



## whitebuck

I've just finished my first week with my Barnsdale Classic X, already set a PB, this has to to be best shooting finger bow in the world and I've shot lots

Custom built to my spec for the price of many mass produced bows

This has to be the bargain bow that you'll enjoy shooting .....


----------



## BarebowMN

I shoot two bows (not at the same time...) I have an old Martin Firecat Pro (41" ata/ 8" bh), but my new bow is a Mission Journey (31" ata/ 7.5" bh) both 29.5" dl, Ive never had a problem with string pinch (1 up/ 2 down) 
I dont use a glove, or a tab...no pinch.


----------



## HighCountry46

As been said many times before, the "perfect " finger bow is such a personal thing.Whats I look for in a bow may not be what some one else likes.My experiences with different bows is not near as great as many on here.Somewhere in my search ,ATA took a backseat to my desire for more speed,but i struggled with the sometimes harsh draw curves and short valleys of the sub 40" bows(except for my Exceed) and my shooting suffered.So to me the draw curve,esp.as it transitions into the valley is #1 on my list.#2 is the valley /backwall. I prefer a somewhat broad adjustable valley and a hard backwall.I've not noticed much of a difference in the let off% affecting my accuracy/consistantacy so let off isn't high on my list.#3 is the grip.I cant shoot worth a darn if the grip doesnt fit me well.For me these 3 things are what I look for in a bow with speed,let off, and ATA being less important.As always YMMV. 
Tim


----------



## DDSHOOTER

I have to agree with this post for hunting in a blind or stand. Now, don't get me wrong I do see were string angle is very important. But, a buddy of mine just recieved a Martin shadowcat that had some really good specs with big cam that made for a good string angle. Plus the cam was very adjustable with some very good speed. 
I presently have a Vectric XL (parallel, 36" AtoA w/big cam) for hunting and a UltraElite (41" w/small cams) for target. Both bows have the same Cam design that fit the below requirements. Speed being in the 292 and 288 range. It's what makes you feel comfortable. Jim listed some very good bows to try along the short speed lines, but keep in mind the feel of the cam as you draw the bow very slowly. dd



HighCountry46 said:


> As been said many times before, the "perfect " finger bow is such a personal thing.Whats I look for in a bow may not be what some one else likes.My experiences with different bows is not near as great as many on here.Somewhere in my search ,ATA took a backseat to my desire for more speed,but i struggled with the sometimes harsh draw curves and short valleys of the sub 40" bows(except for my Exceed) and my shooting suffered.So to me the draw curve,esp.as it transitions into the valley is #1 on my list.#2 is the valley /backwall. I prefer a somewhat broad adjustable valley and a hard backwall.I've not noticed much of a difference in the let off% affecting my accuracy/consistantacy so let off isn't high on my list.#3 is the grip.I cant shoot worth a darn if the grip doesnt fit me well.For me these 3 things are what I look for in a bow with speed,let off, and ATA being less important.As always YMMV.
> Tim


----------



## strikefirst

If I was looking for "short" ,"quick" and "fingers" I think I would be definitely trying out a Hoyt Alpha Elite. I haven't shot one yet but from what I've hear it could be a winner for finger shooters.

Good luck and let us know what you buy.

Chris


----------



## wirenut583

I shoot the Drenalin LD and LOVE it. I just went out this morning after not shooting since Jan. and hit close enough that I had to shoot different dots on my target. 37" ATA and VERY LIGHT. I also shoot 29" and no finger pinch. but I shoot one finger release.


----------



## Plunker1

hunter 57.......Thank you very much,and I really mean that.You gave me exactly what I was asking and explained every detail.It didn't seem like opinion but actual fact... 
.ie
"This is what you should consider and why"

Considering your advice....I'm thinking Martin Shadowcat or checking out this Barnsdale thing 
I'm reading so much about. 

Thanks again!
plunker1


----------



## wchamp06

Plunker1 said:


> OK guys.....With ya'lls advice about ata and draw length,I'm looking at the Mathews Conquest Prestige...35" at 3.9 lbs or the Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus...35" at 3.8 lbs.
> Tell me about cams for finger shooters....Which,if either bow would be my best choice?
> 
> My draw length when I shot a compound with fingers was 29"...That was when we all locked our bow arm in place....What should I do now that we are told it is best not to lock your bow arm?


I bought A Hoyt 38 Pro riser and put XT3500 limbs on it and C2 cams. Makes an excellent finger bow. 45" ATA 9" brace. Do what feels good for you and don't worry about what someone else does. Just a suggestion. Gerald


----------



## jisco

hunter 57 said:


> Time for my 2 cents .......... Shorter ata on a bow increases string angle, longer ata decreases string angle. These factors affect the " string pinch" effect on your fingers. ( note i said fingers not finger ) It is the general thought that the best string angle for finger shooting is achieved by shooting a bow with a longer ata ( usually 44+ inches ) . For hunting purposes you may decrease that length to 40 ata, giving up a little accuracy for some increase arrow speed and handling. If you have a draw length on the shorter side of 28 inches you may decrease that ata to less than 40 inches ( A little but not too much ) Shooting with one finger instead of two or three fingers will also allow you too decrease "finger pinch" and shoot with more letoff. The higher you go on let-off the less pressure you have on your finger(s). That pressure at full draw helps with a clean release and also helps prevent you from torquing or twisting the string at full draw. So try to keep your letoff closer to that 65 percent than 80 percent. So in a nut shell. For the average Joe finger hunting bow- Around a 40 inch ata- Keep the brace height at 7 inches or more- Don't go too high on let-off so the string can pull itself away from your fingers. There are many good bows out there that will meet your needs. I shoot a 29 inch draw Martin shadowcat at 60lbs with two fingers and carbon arrows.... Love it !!! Note.... A set up similar to the one described above should allow you to have reasonable accuraccy and handling with enough speed too use only one pin for everything 20 yds and under.......... IMHO


hunter57, I'm in the same boat as plunker and I like and appreciate your reply. I'm going to use it in shopping for my next bow.


----------



## Okie1bow

When I began shooting again in 2002, I thought the Hoyt would be my choice [FITA], sinse I used to shoot for Earl in the late 60's and 70's. I found, however the PSE X-Factor a superior shooter, about the same price, better balance, fast and with CF limbs, very quiet even with my 29" draw. For hunting and 3D, BW's are my choice. I have 2 target BW's and 2 H.B.'s, all made in the late 60's and early 70's. They look and shoot as well now as when they were made. Indeed, my 1200HB [ a 69 model] shoots as well as a new one. Don't care for releases of any type. Shoot 3D and hunt purely instinctive with fingers also.


----------



## rsarns

My new Maitland Zeus will be here next week, and we will see how that works as a finger bow. I played with one down at Redding and really liked the feel, how well it held and the smooth draw cycle. It will be an intersting transition from recurve and longbow for me.... If I get it tuned, I will use it at the upcoming State Target shoot......


----------



## WayneC

It should be simple - if you shoot with 2 fingers you don't get the pinch; then you get to worry about torque rotation and more. If it works it works. 5 billion people - 5 billion preferences... most of us 'old guys' really don't need the 60 or 70 pound bows. arrows shot with 40 pound bows will go through and through a deer!


----------



## minnie3

please excuse my interruption here, but what is torque rotation, (is it specific to finger shooting or have i taken this, from above, out of context)?


----------



## Rattleman

Unfortunately I don't think they make a good finger bow anymore. With speed being the great equalizer and not being able to accomplish this with a long ata the manufactuers have turned their backs on finger shooters. Sure they say they make a great finger bow but do they really. Unless you sacrific comfort and accuacy by shooting 1 finger you need at least 44 inch ata especially at 29 inch draw. This is why the old 46 inch hoyt Protecs and Aspens still fetch a good price and don't last long on the classifieds. The shooters that have been around the block pick them up as soon as they appear. Just my 2cents.


----------



## strikefirst

Rattleman said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they make a good finger bow anymore. With speed being the great equalizer and not being able to accomplish this with a long ata the manufactuers have turned their backs on finger shooters. Sure they say they make a great finger bow but do they really. Unless you sacrific comfort and accuacy by shooting 1 finger you need at least 44 inch ata especially at 29 inch draw. This is why the old 46 inch hoyt Protecs and Aspens still fetch a good price and don't last long on the classifieds. The shooters that have been around the block pick them up as soon as they appear. Just my 2cents.


What about the Vantage LTD? She's still long and sexy...haven't shot one...I'm too much in love with my X8.


----------



## Rattleman

strikefirst said:


> What about the Vantage LTD? She's still long and sexy...haven't shot one...I'm too much in love with my X8.


In my opinion if the bow is shorter then 44 inch ata it is too short. I shoot 3 finger (1 over and 2 under the arrow) and anything below 44 is gonna cause excess finger pinch. I know guys that are shooting 1 finger but they are shooting 80% LO. When they went with the short bows their averages went way down. The best scores that I have ever shot or have seen shot were with the longer ATA. I am not sure what lengths the top national champs in the finger divisions shot but I can almost bet they were long. String walkers always shoot the long bows.


----------



## eric schmaus

strikefirst said:


> What about the Vantage LTD? She's still long and sexy...haven't shot one...I'm too much in love with my X8.


I own a new Vantage LTD XT, 45"ata, 8"brace height, this is one sweet finger bow! This bow is designed for finger shooting, accu-wheels and xt-3000 limbs, draw lengths up to 34".


----------



## fuelracerpat

Rattleman said:


> *Unfortunately I don't think they make a good finger bow anymore*. With speed being the great equalizer and not being able to accomplish this with a long ata the manufactuers have turned their backs on finger shooters. Sure they say they make a great finger bow but do they really. Unless you sacrific comfort and accuacy by shooting 1 finger you need at least 44 inch ata especially at 29 inch draw. This is why the old 46 inch hoyt Protecs and Aspens still fetch a good price and don't last long on the classifieds. The shooters that have been around the block pick them up as soon as they appear. Just my 2cents.


Dude...where have you been? The Barnsdale Classic X is the epitome of finger bows! My 64# 47.5" ATA Classic X with a light arrow (330 gr) Lightspeed will project that shaft at about 270 fps at a 30" true draw (to the button). They are no more expensive than the current Hoyt offerings in target colors.


----------



## Twisted Canuck

Fred likes the Hoyt Ultra


----------



## NeilM

Rattleman said:


> In my opinion if the bow is shorter then 44 inch ata it is too short. I shoot 3 finger (1 over and 2 under the arrow) and anything below 44 is gonna cause excess finger pinch. I know guys that are shooting 1 finger but they are shooting 80% LO. When they went with the short bows their averages went way down. The best scores that I have ever shot or have seen shot were with the longer ATA. I am not sure what lengths the top national champs in the finger divisions shot but I can almost bet they were long. String walkers always shoot the long bows.


I would challenge your statement about 44" ATA bows.

I hold with three fingers and always have done and have a DL these days of 30.5". I have shot bows as short at 36", but prefer to stay around 40" or just over. I shot Bowtech Constitutions (2005 and then 2007 models) for a long time and with a fair degree of success at 3D and Field comps, just recently I was looking for something that was still fast, but had a slightly less aggressive cam than the Connie and have settled on the ShadowCat with CAT 1.5 cams and Barnsdale limbs. It allows me to tune my speed to around 300 fps with 30" arrows and is not too hard on my ageing shoulders. I still get a rock solid hold, surprise break loose and better accuracy that I can fully exploit.

I have to accept a little finger pinch, which only takes a few days to get used to and is no worse that the Connie or the PSE Mojo I had, or for that matter the Old Glory and Ross CR337 (both 37" ATA) that I messed with for a while. But that little bit of pinch is more than made up for by the speed and also the smooth shot and lack of after shock that a shorter ATA bow, with parallel limbs gives. The PSE Mojo at 50lbs was a tack driver, but at 60lbs (300fps) the forward force of the limbs recovering after each shot made it too uncomfortable to shoot and used to generate a lot of discomfort in my left (bow holding) shoulder.

Longer ATA bows will provide a shallower string angle, but the trade off is speed and in my (limited) experience when you push the speed up on a long limbed bow, something else gets stressed.

That said, I have never shot (or seen) a Barnsdale, so that bow may make me eat my words.


----------



## fuelracerpat

Neil:

I will not prevaricate...the Barney does have the normal amount of handshock or "recoil" as some prefer it, that a bow with a conventional limb setup has always had. With that said, I am comfortable with it.
I could never get used to the parallel limb, center above the hand feel of the current offerings. I did shoot a Katera XL for a few months 'til I decided I wasn't completely comfortable with it so I sold it. All three of the Classic X's that I have are set within a pound of the same draw weight, the draw lengths as close to the same as I am physically able to establish. The only thing I cannot get them to do the same is button pressure on the shaft. They are not the quietest bow I have ever shot, but they can me made to be quiet enough to hunt with. They seem to have a distinct preference for string materials and string setup as far as optimizing performance, but they are not what you would call "finicky". Take a look at Mr. Barnsdale's website for a picture of one, at least you can get a visual...


----------



## NeilM

Oh I've drooled over the pictures of Barnsdale's Pat, but always considered them a 'target' bow, as opposed to a 3D or Field bow. I don't hunt, so noise is not an issue, it is the hand shock that has done for me in the past. As I have never seen a Barnsdale in the UK, I have never had the opportunity to try. I have bought bows 'blind' from the US before and it's not an experience I wish to repeat too often, as it is too high risk.

Regarding the above centre balance of parallel limbed bows, I do know what you mean, and I counter this feeling with stabilisers that _just _ overcome that, keeping the bow balance completely neutral and without being too long


----------



## gintonic

Last week I got a Mathews Apex 8. I would like to shoot it with 3 fingers (1 over and 2 under the arrow). What`s a good starting point for the nocking point height and the center of the arrow? Thanks G.


----------



## Pierre Couture

gintonic said:


> Last week I got a Mathews Apex 8. I would like to shoot it with 3 fingers (1 over and 2 under the arrow). What`s a good starting point for the nocking point height and the center of the arrow? Thanks G.


What was your previous bow? Did you shoot it with fingers? If so, you might try with the same nock point height, and you'll know very quickly how the arrows fly when you paper tune them.


----------



## hunting1

http://www.staceyarchery.com/targhee.html

What about these guys? Mathews still makes longer A2A bows. I agree that the Hoyt Aspen is and was one of the best ever finger bows. I have bought afew, but they were beat up. Not a fan of Hoyt's new risers.


----------



## NeilM

gintonic said:


> Last week I got a Mathews Apex 8. I would like to shoot it with 3 fingers (1 over and 2 under the arrow). What`s a good starting point for the nocking point height and the center of the arrow? Thanks G.


I recently had a brief try of an Apex 8. It seems like a nice bow, and I especially like the smooth cam and the rock hard wall. They are a bit pricey over here though, so from that point of view, I'm not tempted.

My initial set up with any new bow is with the nocking point about 1/2" above centre (to the underside of the nock). Some bows are fine like that, my ShadowCats prefer a little less, at about 3/8".

Watch for porpoising, that will soon tell you what is going on.


----------



## rsarns

eric schmaus said:


> I own a new Vantage LTD XT, 45"ata, 8"brace height, this is one sweet finger bow! This bow is designed for finger shooting, accu-wheels and xt-3000 limbs, draw lengths up to 34".


I want to try one... might have to go to the local Hoyt dealer (shudder) and see if they will let me shoot one..... I have been looking for a Protec or pro38 used but they are sold pretty quick! A vantage might be a good find also...


----------



## Harperman

The Vantage Pro, Vantage X-7, and Vantage X-8 are hard bows to beat, from Hoyt's line up...I'm shooting a Vantage X-7 right now, and it just might be the best all-round bow that I've owned...I personally think that this bow was under rated, and over looked...And if Ya have some XT-2000, or XT-3000 limbs available, the bow can be converted over and back from one to the other with string/cables, as long as the cam will adjust for draw length...I might start looking for a Vantage Elite this fall, had a crazy idea to set one up with Wheels...Maybe even a shoot-through cable set-up...Jim


----------



## scottranderson

Hoyt LTD is the go for finger shooting there is no bow better speced for it. And there is no bow more smooth then the draw cycle on a vantage LTD with the accuwheels. I have shot barebow for 20 years and have shot the vantage ltd for 2 years. Now Im shooting a Alpha Elite with sights release aid but I will always play with a barebow as long as I live.


----------



## eric schmaus

scottranderson said:


> Hoyt LTD is the go for finger shooting there is no bow better speced for it. And there is no bow more smooth then the draw cycle on a vantage LTD with the accuwheels. I have shot barebow for 20 years and have shot the vantage ltd for 2 years. Now Im shooting a Alpha Elite with sights release aid but I will always play with a barebow as long as I live.


x's 2!


----------



## nwjhl

I shoot the Athens Exceed for target, Athens Accomplice 34 for hunting and have just ordered the Athens Afflixtion for 3d/target. I shoot them all fingers. super smooth to draw, great bows and spot on customer service. If you can a hold of one to try, do it, you seriously wont try anything else.


----------



## NeilM

nwjhl said:


> I shoot the Athens Exceed for target, Athens Accomplice 34 for hunting and have just ordered the Athens Afflixtion for 3d/target. I shoot them all fingers. super smooth to draw, great bows and spot on customer service. If you can a hold of one to try, do it, you seriously wont try anything else.


I'm surprised you have not mentioned the Excell, as I have a 30.5" DL, it would be my choice from the range. Unfortunately, with no UK importer, there is no way to try one, so I'll wait until they turn up in the classified and then decide if I'm prepared to take the risk.


----------



## nwjhl

NeilM said:


> I'm surprised you have not mentioned the Excell, as I have a 30.5" DL, it would be my choice from the range. Unfortunately, with no UK importer, there is no way to try one, so I'll wait until they turn up in the classified and then decide if I'm prepared to take the risk.


 Ha Ha, My husband has the Excell, he loves it


----------

